# Review: GoVibe Martini+ Amp



## EpicPie

Haven't had time until now to post up this long awaited review as I was waiting for a replacement knob for the amp from Jaben so I could take pictures before posting this review. Hope you guise here on Head-Fi enjoy reading it. 

*What's Included With The Amp:*
 Velour carrying bag, 5.5" M/M 3.5MM cable with a 90' degree bend on one end(not shown), and the amp it's self.

 (Click the image for a larger resolution)

*Specs:*
 Headphone impedance range:32~300Ω
 Frequency Range:10Hz~100KHz(ą1dB)
 Dimensions:86x46x20mm
 Weight:70g (Without Batteries), 112g (non-Alkaline AAA batteries), 116g (Alkaline AAA batteries).
 Max Output: 150mW
 Runtime: 160Hrs (x4 AAA batteries)
 Signal-to-Noise Ratio: +A 102dB

*Build Quality:*
 The build quality Ive seen on all the Jaben GoVibe amp's I currently own are absolutely outstanding. The housing components are all custom machined pieces of aluminium. Nothing about any of their amplifiers feel cheaply made to me. Only flaws to the product is that the paint will wear  off from normal wear and tear if it gets scratched by something. It should be a bit expected though.

*Front IO:*
The front IO has your On/Off switch, headphone out, source in, and your volume knob.

 (Click the image for a larger resolution)

*Powering The Unit:*
 Powering the amp requires x4 AAA batteries as stated in the specs. Be sure to have a pair of pliers on hand to tighten or loosen the battery compartment back plate. It's a tad difficult to get the back plate back on once you put some batteries in.

 (Click the image for a larger resolution)

*Sound Quality:*
 The output of this amp gives off a well balanced boost to the bass, midrange, and treble to your headphones. With headphones, I noticed the bass to be a lot tighter and controlled, the midrange and treble was brighter and more articulate as to sounding flatter and a bit congested compared to a unamplified source. More details stand out in vocals and bass as well as the instrumental separation being much more noticeable. Soundstage sounds slightly larger through this amp.

 With the volume dial on the amp turned up all the way, sound doesn't distort for when you want to blast music through your cans for yourself or other people to hear. That's a huge plus.

 Worth noting: When using earbuds and IEM's the bass was a bit distorted and there is channel imbalance when the volume dial is turned the just above it's lowest volume level, anything above that doesn't have channel imbalance.

 Other notes: I haven't used the original Martini amp to know if there is anything significantly different between the + and the original besides aesthetics.

 (Click the image for a larger resolution)
 Setup shown in above picture: Samsung Admire > GoVibe Martini+ > Ultrasone DJ1's.

*Conclusion:*
 Incredibly capable amp for powering any type of headphone, earbud, or IEM that runs 300Ω or lower. With being so comfortably portable, don't let it's size fool you. With the incredible build quality, sound, and amping it provides I can't go anywhere without it.

 As for pricing and purchasing the amp, I'm unsure on pricing as I can't find the Martini+ individually for sale on the Jaben website. Though I'm sure if anyone were to PM a Jaben rep on the site to purchase one, it would be possible.

 Buy Jaben products here:
 http://jaben.net/shopping2/home.php

 - EpicPie


----------



## EpicPie

Bawmp.


----------



## jamontoast

I just got one of these from Jaban in Melbourne, Australia (they just opened a new store). I'm coming from a Cmoy with a burbrown chip in it. These amps are really nice and detailed! They have a really wide and airy sound, very clean and dynamic.
   
  Compared to the regular Martini, they have a bit more power and detail. It's a different circuit to the Martini, but I would definitely say that this one sounds better. I'm using it with a set of Yuin PK3s and Hippo VBs, through the LOD of a Sony Walkman.
   
  It's also absolutely tiny! About half the size of my Cmoy. The Jaban guys gave me a discount for the Hippo VBs and the Martini+ together. For the price, this thing is absolutely amazing.
   
  Highly recommend it!


----------



## Burgerri

I've been using the Martini+ for nearly a month now, before this was using my IEM's unamped. Then someone suggested I try using it with an amp, so first amp I tried was the FIIO E3, which isn't the best of amp but its a starting point. Then in early Feb I received I unit from Jaben to test out.
   
  Initial impressions was positive and after using it for the past month I started to appreciate it even more. I've been testing a couple of IEM's with it (IE8, Mee M6, Fischer SB, Ajay 3) and its able to produce a tighter bass which seems to reverb more. I would think that the amp is not neutral but adds a tinge of warmth to the music. Overall very enjoyable with the matching IEM. I'm still on my first set of batteries, the charge seems to last forever...now on the look out for rechargeable AAA's.


----------



## EpicPie

Le bump.


----------



## shigzeo

This amp is actually pretty impressive. In many ways, I'd put it above the VestAmp that costs more, but only because it can (at least the Martini-U version) fit in some better components in its chassis.


----------



## Leynar

Sorry to revive an old thread, has anyone here tried the FiiO e17? I tried the Martini U and loved it alot, but i couldnt try out the dac section as it just didnt want to recognize my macbook. I've never heard the e17 so can anyone give me a small comparison? Also has anyone here experienced Cell phone interference with the martini U or the E17?


----------



## Mussicc

does this go well with the dt 880 600 ohms?


----------



## zeinharis

@Mussicc
   
  You might wanna consider another amp to drive the dt880/600 ohm such as the tube amp, in terms of sound quality the dt880/600 ohm needs more voltage to get it's full potential


----------



## autumnholy

Quote: 





mussicc said:


> does this go well with the dt 880 600 ohms?


 
   
  Sorry I tried it with T1 (600 Ohm as well), and no, it sounds soft to my ears.


----------



## Luv My BASS 1

epicpie said:


> Haven't had time until now to post up this long awaited review as I was waiting for a replacement knob for the amp from Jaben so I could take pictures before posting this review. Hope you guise here on Head-Fi enjoy reading it.
> 
> *What's Included With The Amp:*
> 
> ...




Bump!

I noticed that you're using this amp with a smartphone. Any word on the EMI interferiance from this amp?


----------

